# Prairie Ghost Camo



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey everybody, Just wondering if anyone has bought the new Prairie Ghost camo thats a combination of sage and dried grass! I bought a pair of pants and a shirt and it looks like it is going to be awesome for stalking antelope. If anyone has any experience with it, let me know how it looks out there and if it worked. Only one more day of waiting guys then the fun begins!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I got some last year and used it antalope and Mule deer hunting. When my dad was less than a hundred yards away I had a hard time making him out. It is a really open pattern and works well in the middle of no where. 
We used the pants when we were rifle hunting and a blaze coat. we looked like we didn't have legs. we decived many antalope and deer with it. 
Now all we need is a Duble Bull With prarie Ghost. :beer:


----------

